# Corel Draw Fernsteuern



## Pablorama (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich benutze Corel zur Formularerstellung, was eigentlich immer nach dem selben Schema abläuft.

Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht, das ich das auch ein bischen automatisieren könnte. Meine Frage ist jetzt:

Gibt es für Corel Draw (Version 11) eine Schnittstelle, so etwas in der Art wie bei Word OLE oder das Office SDK?

Ich habe gesehen, das Corel Draw auch VB kann, gibt es dazu eine Doku?

Ich hoffe ich bin im Richtigen Forum,
MfG Pablo


----------



## Friedel5 (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo Pablorama,

schau doch einfach mal in dein Corel Startmenue.
In X4 ist eine VBA-Programmierungsanleitung drin.
Ansonsten findest du auch bei Corel selber etwas.

http://translate.google.de/translat...servlet/Satellite/us/en/Content/1175289952188


Gruß
Friedel


----------

